# looking at a 2.7 biturbo audi A6 s-line



## RS1Jettawagon (Sep 27, 2010)

What should I look out for on this car? Is a 2004 A6 2.7 biturbo quattro sline. Does anyone know common issues? It has had coils, cv joints, and brakes replaced. The "spare wheel" is pretty curb shot. The rest of the car is in great shape. $12,000 Books around 15,000. What should I inspect for and or have a shop look at? Common issues?


----------



## NFX123JMP (Oct 14, 2002)

Some common issues for the 2.7t are
--Leaking valve cover, and cam chain tensioner gaskets, as well as cam seals.
--turbos needing replacement (pricey if you're not a DIY type as engine needs to be removed). This can be difficult to determine if the turbos aren't making any unusual noise. You would probably want to budget for it if car has high miles.
--torque converter failing to lock-up at highway speeds. This will trip a VAG COM code so easy to spot if you can scan the car with VAG COM.
--timing belt nearing service life. Again very pricey if you can't DIY.
--the control arms usually start to go south after 90,000 miles. Look for worn bushings.

How many miles does the vehicle have?


----------



## RS1Jettawagon (Sep 27, 2010)

oh yeah, miles would have been nice. 90,000
engine removal for turbo replacement huh, that sucks. 
I'm a DIY'er for sure but Engine removal exceeds my current space and tools.
Any other good look out tips?


----------



## NFX123JMP (Oct 14, 2002)

RS1Jettawagon said:


> oh yeah, miles would have been nice. 90,000
> engine removal for turbo replacement huh, that sucks.
> I'm a DIY'er for sure but Engine removal exceeds my current space and tools.
> Any other good look out tips?


Where there is a will there is a way. A guy on the forum just completed an engine pull of a 2.7t for a turbo upgrade in his apartment building's parking garage. Took him a couple of days. He borrowed an engine hoist from another forum member. 

Really, my biggest concerns would be turbos and tranny. If the tranny is smooth and not throwing any codes, I would change the fluid and filter and you should be fine. You have to drop the pan to change the filter, but it is pretty easy.

I have only had my 2.7t S4 for about 8 months. From what I have read here and over at Audizine the 2.7t is a bit of a maintenance pig. You should check out the B5 S4 forums here and over at AZ for more info. This 2.7t forum is not posted in often.

Good luck


----------

